# Topics > Robotics > Evolutionary robotics >  Symbrion (symbiotic evolutionary robot organisms), Framework 7 Project funded by the European Commission

## Airicist

brl.ac.uk/research/researchthemes/swarmrobotics/symbrion.aspx

Symbrion on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Robots with a mind of their own

Uploaded on Mar 13, 2008




> Scientists are now building a new kind of robot capable of self-assembly and doing tasks too difficult or too dangerous for human beings.


"UWE investigates evolving 'swarm' robots"

March 13, 2008

----------


## Airicist

Symbrion robots overview (February 2013) 

Published on Feb 1, 2013




> An overview of some of the work carried out within the SYMBRION project by members of the Intelligent Systems Group at the University of York, and the Bristol Robotics Laboratory at the University of the West of England.
> 
> This video shows demonstrations of self-assembly, macrolocomotion, self-repair and self-reconfiguration using the robotic platform from the SYMBRION and REPLICATOR projects.
> 
> Lachlan Murray, Wenguo Liu, Jon Timmis, Alan Winfield and Andy Tyrrell, 2013

----------

